# Regular Season Game 52 Thread: Houston Rockets vs. Dallas Mavericks



## Cornholio (Feb 13, 2005)

*Houston Rockets (33-18)* vs. *Dallas Mavericks (43-9)*​*Thursday, February 15, 7:00 p.m.* / *Toyota Center*​

vs.​

*ROCKETS*


 



*MAVERICKS*


​

*Rockets.com Preview*



> HOUSTON -- Rockets coach Jeff Van Gundy has been in the NBA long enough to know that a team isn't going to get very far in the playoffs if it doesn't play consistently good perimeter defense.
> 
> He's mentioned it more than an handful of times to his team.
> 
> ...



_*Next Games*_
vs.








vs.








vs.


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

We seriously need to figure out this team. Cause when we meet them in the post season, I dont want to fall appart.


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

Bring it on!! T-Mac for 50!!!


----------



## hroz (Mar 4, 2006)

Mavs and Suns the teams we need to unlock.

Our last game against the Mavs we need to match it with their inside men and beat them with out shooters(McGrady Battier Head Wells Alston).


----------



## rocketeer (Oct 7, 2002)

i don't think we can beat the mavs or suns without yao and tmac both healthy.

pretty much tmac needs to drop 50 or we need just about everyone to have good games.


----------



## Dean the Master (Feb 19, 2006)

Bets On!


----------



## CrackerJack (Jul 2, 2005)

with devean george being out of the starting line-up and greg buckner coming in we should win becasue the total number of the players numbers added up for dallas is 103 while ours is 104


----------



## kisstherim (Jul 15, 2004)

we will lose again


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

This game is on TNT so everybody will see how serious we are, or how overrated we are... 

Sigh... I hope we win this game


----------



## Ninjatune (May 1, 2006)

Either way this goes, it will be a great game. George being out is going to hurt us a bit.


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

Ninjatune said:


> Either way this goes, it will be a great game. George being out is going to hurt us a bit.


I say we take VSpan, and have him come in the 1st quarter and dive for Dirks knees and break them both and have Dirk miss the rest of the season..

j/k!!
I know, I know its horrible...


----------



## debarge (Nov 13, 2005)

I agree, we will never beat a Mavs team w/o our full compliment of players. We have to have *Yao Tracy Bonzi Battier Rafer and Howard*. That's our core of guys, we could survive without Head or Dke maybe, but not w/o those dudes. One of those guys has been missing in all of the DAL games, Yao still out for this one. No way we win, just like *Tmac is the playmaker, Yao is the Dominator and XFactor, *they have No Answer for him. I honestly just hope its close til the final minutes for our confidence. If we could go to an Overtime-type game w/ them, the players wouldn't admit it publicly, but they would be proud to take it to them like that, and we'd all be proud too:clap2: 

One thing I will be watching closely, for the playoffs, say we make it outta the 1st rd and then play DAL? Quite likely if we're a 4th seed, and then win our 1st rd series. Avery has ALWAYS seemed to Out-coach Jeff at some point in every game, or in the Playoff series we had two yrs ago. He Always makes an adjustment to something we 'do well', or a defensive-offensive set we have that works; :banghead: whatever it is - he's got an answer for: Will this be a game that JVG comes Up with a Counter to AJ's "CHECK AND MATE"???:gopray: We'll see...:raised_ey


----------



## Ninjatune (May 1, 2006)

OneBadLT123 said:


> I say we take VSpan, and have him come in the 1st quarter and dive for Dirks knees and break them both and have Dirk miss the rest of the season..
> 
> j/k!!
> I know, I know its horrible...


Wow. Now how bad are you gonna feel if something happens to the big german?

Probably not THAT bad huh?


----------



## debarge (Nov 13, 2005)

OneBadLT123 said:


> This game is on TNT so everybody will see how serious we are, or how overrated we are...
> 
> Sigh... I hope we win this game


_Awwwh crap it is! ON TNT. NOW I HAVE TO LISTEN TO BARKELY'S WHINNING ON HOW THIS IS TMAC'S TEAM NOT YAO'S: Who's the Leader and Who's the "Man"_ THAT KOBE/SHAQ CRAP AGAIN:banned: Why are people always "wantin' to be startin' something...":yay: :banana: :yay: This AIN'T An issue for the Rockets, Spurs, or Suns;:headbang: 

Yao and Tracy are Real Friends not Fake Ones, they're Humble not EgoManiacs


----------



## thekid (Apr 3, 2003)

The Rockets win this game straight up.


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

Its about to start!


----------



## hroz (Mar 4, 2006)

I think we can beat any team in a series if Yao TMAC & Alston are fit and of Hayes Howard Deke Battier Head Bonzi Snyder atleast 5 of them are fit.


Alston joins Yao & TMAC on the basis we have no real backup in the side at point guard.


Im predicting a win here but I wouldnt put my house on it.

PS cornholio your sig needs to change Padgett is no longer in the side.


----------



## kisstherim (Jul 15, 2004)

wow, the video quality of this game on TVUplayer is so unbelievably good


----------



## AllEyezonTX (Nov 16, 2006)

I'm ready as always, is the team? I see George will sit this one out, good sign from the start....Let's Go!


----------



## Dream Hakeem (Apr 20, 2006)

Wow....


----------



## Knick Killer (Jul 16, 2006)

Mutumbo just blocked the crap out of Croshere *waves finger*


----------



## Cornholio (Feb 13, 2005)

hroz said:


> PS cornholio your sig needs to change Padgett is no longer in the side.


I forgot I had the roster in my sig. Thanks :biggrin:


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

Knick_Killer31 said:


> Mutumbo just blocked the crap out of Croshere *waves finger*


oh I'd so love to see that...

looks like a close game so far. I say the game will be decided in the 3rd Q...


----------



## kisstherim (Jul 15, 2004)

Luthur!!:yay: :yay:


----------



## AllEyezonTX (Nov 16, 2006)

Luther Big 3!

I'd rather not speak on the Mt. elbow


----------



## Husstla (Nov 5, 2006)

That was nice from head. Has to be one of the best plays of the game(Fake on Dirk)


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

Head with a DUNK


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

Can't take our eyes off Josh Howard, he's proven over and over again that he can really hurt us...

low scoring game so far, which works in our favor. c'mon Rockets....


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

45-38 Rockets at the 1/2. I'm sure we are all very familiar with our history of 3rd Q collapses, so lets hope we can play like contenders and keep the Mavs from making a run...


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

Half time Rockets up by 7.


----------



## debarge (Nov 13, 2005)

Yeah, we're up by a little, but I'm too pessimistic to be optimistic at this point in the game. I won't think we can win until we're up by 8 with two minutes to go, and tmac has 24 and Rafer continues to play well.


----------



## Khm3r (Feb 10, 2005)

Barkley is an idiot! He said we cannot beat Dallas, Pheonix, SAN ANTONIO, and UTAH? We beat Spurs twice! omg he gets under my skin! sorry had to vent!


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

Yeah i heard that too. PHX, and Dallas have always given us problems, but the other two we have beaten on regular occasions


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

Khm3r said:


> Barkley is an idiot! He said we cannot beat Dallas, Pheonix, SAN ANTONIO, and UTAH? We beat Spurs twice! omg he gets under my skin! sorry had to vent!


I hope Dick Bavetta smokes him in the race this weekend


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

T-Mac needs to turn on his Hibachi grill... he's ice cold out there


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

Dallas giving us a chance with their FT shooting. 7-16, you gotta be kidding me.


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

**** that Stackhouse, back 2 back treys.... only 10 ****ing points in this 3rd Q for the whole ****ing team. Why can't they prove me wrong for once???


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

those last 2 mins were BAAAD
Dallas on 12-0 to end the 3rd. How typical


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

Its T-Mac time baby. C'mon Tracy, bring us back and give us our biggest win of the season...


----------



## AllEyezonTX (Nov 16, 2006)

up 3 after a Ja. Howard dunk! 63-60

Nice to see San Antonio messed up having either Barbosa/Josh Howard..lol


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

Its T-Mac v.s Dirk!


----------



## AllEyezonTX (Nov 16, 2006)

Tmac just took another shot to the head! and 1


----------



## kisstherim (Jul 15, 2004)

Mcgrady dunk baby! And one play:yay:


----------



## AllEyezonTX (Nov 16, 2006)

one star goes cold while the other gets hot


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

****ing Dirk.... T-Mac we need you baby...


----------



## Cornholio (Feb 13, 2005)

:mad2: :mad2:


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

T-Mac is unconscious. Let him do whatever the hell he wants.

This is intense...


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

T-Mac w/ a double double out of nowhere, he's just snaring down every rebound. Man I love having this guy on our team.

T-Mac for 3!!! I love you T-Mac!!!!!


----------



## kisstherim (Jul 15, 2004)

oh my goodness, TMAC is insane


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

please please please please win this one.... I can't remember the last time I wanted a win so badly....


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

****ing Rafer jacks up a 3 out of a 20sec TO.... now we're down by 1

F!


----------



## Cornholio (Feb 13, 2005)

Grab the ****in rebound!!! :mad2:


----------



## nammer21 (Jul 29, 2004)

Yao Mania said:


> please please please please win this one.... I can't remember the last time I wanted a win so badly....


Jesus christ. Rafer...garbage turnovers...can't get the ball to Mcgrady....hoisting 3's....


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

The play I'd call right now: Give T-Mac the ball, let him try to take it inside, draw the crowd, and then dish it to Batman in the corner for a trey


----------



## nammer21 (Jul 29, 2004)

Luther Head and Rafer Alston are garbage...


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

Noooooooooo!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

Luther, why..... why.....


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

HORRIBLE down the stretch
we had this game


----------



## hroz (Mar 4, 2006)

Damn..........


----------



## nammer21 (Jul 29, 2004)

Yao Mania said:


> Luther, why..... why.....


My thoughts exactly.


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

Guys we couldnt run a offense if our life depended on it . Tmac bricked his FT's and now we blew the game. Simply put, we could not run anyplays once they put the lockdown on tmac. And nobody else got on offense.


----------



## AZNoob (Jan 21, 2006)

We had this game...although we lost it, look at how much we lost by! Dirk had a "monster" game, and we did it without Yao. I think, even though we lost, that we show much character, and can actually hold our own against the best team in the league.


----------



## kisstherim (Jul 15, 2004)

:wahmbulance: :sadbanana: :mad2: :rant: :nonono:  :frown: :none:


----------



## hroz (Mar 4, 2006)

We need a back up point guard.
A) to challenge Alston so he can improve his game
B) to play those minutes Alston is on the bench.

We have Snyder only playing garbage time. He is too good for that. A trade for point guard would have been smart.............. Either Wells or Snyder.


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

AZNoob said:


> We had this game...although we lost it, look at how much we lost by! Dirk had a "monster" game, and we did it without Yao. I think, even though we lost, that we show much character, and can actually hold our own against the best team in the league.


yah that's a good way to look at it, but a loss is a loss, and this win would've meant so much to us.... we HAD it, we HAD it! 

argh, don't really know what else to say...


----------



## Cornholio (Feb 13, 2005)

AZNoob said:


> We had this game...although we lost it, look at how much we lost by! Dirk had a "monster" game, and we did it without Yao. I think, even though we lost, that we show much character, and can actually hold our own against the best team in the league.


I don't want "moral victories" :sadbanana:


----------



## AZNoob (Jan 21, 2006)

cornholio said:


> I don't want "moral victories" :sadbanana:


These will help us in the long run. Kinda long time away, but im pretty sure we can make the playoffs.


----------



## debarge (Nov 13, 2005)

nammer21 said:


> My thoughts exactly.


I saw this coming w/ two mins left to go, Tmac Battier and Bonzi were calm. But Luther and Rafer were too jittery. Chuck played his butt off. Our guards just didn't play well down in the clutch tonight, but it was a tuff fought battle. Tmac looked so dejected as he walked to the tunnel though, he wanted this game bad...:boohoo2:


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

debarge said:


> I saw this coming w/ two mins left to go, Tmac Battier and Bonzi were calm. But Luther and Rafer were too jittery. Chuck played his butt off. Our guards just didn't play well down in the clutch tonight, but it was a tuff fought battle. Tmac looked so dejected as he walked to the tunnel though, he wanted this game bad...:boohoo2:


We ALL wanted this game bad... Dallas is like THE team to beat for us. 

And anyhow we had a ****ty shooting night, shot only 39% in the field. Without T-Mac it wouldn't be close at all.

Battier should be taking more shots.


----------



## kisstherim (Jul 15, 2004)

AZNoob said:


> We had this game...although we lost it, look at how much we lost by! Dirk had a "monster" game, and we did it without Yao. I think, even though we lost, that we show much character, and can actually hold our own against the best team in the league.


Kinda agreed. And Yao recently said in a interview with Sohu (a Chinese website similiar to Sina/translated by Pryuen):



> amongst the Texas Triangle, Dallas Mavericks is the most fiercest. But I still think our team definitely has the strength and capability to beat the Mavericks. Relatively speaking, I have more confidence in winning over the Dallas Mavericks than the Phoenix Suns.


----------



## AZNoob (Jan 21, 2006)

debarge said:


> Tmac looked so dejected as he walked to the tunnel though, he wanted this game bad...:boohoo2:


I can speak for everyone in Houston...we all wanted this game! We beat SA, not that big a deal. We beat Utah, not that big a deal. We beat the best team in the league, and last years WC champ, we can beat anyone! That is why this game had to be a win for us, especially on our home court. Oh, well...gotta look forward to Tmac starting in the AS game!


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

AZNoob said:


> I can speak for everyone in Houston...we all wanted this game! We beat SA, not that big a deal. We beat Utah, not that big a deal. We beat the best team in the league, and last years WC champ, we can beat anyone! That is why this game had to be a win for us, especially on our home court. Oh, well...gotta look forward to Tmac starting in the AS game!


Somehow I don't think T-Mac's looking forward to seeing Dirk and Josh this weekend. Man I think I need a day to recover from this lost...


----------



## hroz (Mar 4, 2006)

Head 2-10
Alston 3-10
These two who took up 48 minutes at point guard.
Also 6 from 11 from FT line is terrible. TMAC whats going on???????????????
Main reason for the loss.


----------



## debarge (Nov 13, 2005)

Seriously guys, we Will Get them Next time. The next time is the Playoffs: Semi Finals, Round 2. The I-45 CLASSIC, Place your bets now...

Alex Trebek: The answer is "Winning the NBA'S TEXAS BASKETBALL Playoffs?"
Contestant: The question? "I'll take 'Tmac and Yao's Houston Rockets' for 400 please Alex...


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

wow, I passed 10,000 posts and didn't even realize it! Congrats to me!


----------



## Cornholio (Feb 13, 2005)

Yao Mania said:


> wow, I passed 10,000 posts and didn't even realize it! Congrats to me!


:biggrin: :clap2: congrats, YM!!


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

hroz said:


> Head 2-10
> Alston 3-10
> These two who took up 48 minutes at point guard.
> Also 6 from 11 from FT line is terrible. TMAC whats going on???????????????
> Main reason for the loss.


Guys,

Take a look at the lines on the mavs, and you'll realize how good the Houston defense is. To hold Dallas to 80 points is quite an accomplishment.

2-10 Terry
5-14 Stackhouse

Cheers up! You are still playing WITHOUT YAO! With Yao, the game wouldn't even be close! Oh yeah..... Alston's gotta go. Do something to get rid of him!


----------



## jdiggidy (Jun 21, 2003)

MF. That means mother f#####R! Absolutely clear that if TMac doesn't go for 40 plus this team cannot beat Dallas. Can wait til the big man gets back.

Dallas played like crap tonight and we should've stolen that game.


----------



## Legend-Like (Mar 25, 2006)

Hey didnt anyone hear a girl screaming anytime we shot free throws? Also we would have won the game if we made our *FREE THROWS!!*


----------



## AllEyezonTX (Nov 16, 2006)

Legend-Like said:


> Hey didnt anyone hear a girl screaming anytime we shot free throws? Also we would have won the game if we made our *FREE THROWS!!*



I was wondering if I was going crazy....she was screaming everytime the Rocket's shot the ball, she had to be sitting behind the guys calling the game....I don't know how we lost that game, but oh we'll....we all know the outcome is different with Yao


----------



## kisstherim (Jul 15, 2004)

Legend-Like said:


> Hey didnt anyone hear a girl screaming anytime we shot free throws?


I really wanted to slap that whore:banned:


----------



## crazyfan (Dec 9, 2005)

We didnt make our free throws at key moments and we could'nt get the ball to Tmac for the last 3 mins. Alston and head took bad shots.


----------



## Legend-Like (Mar 25, 2006)

OH did Kirk Snyder play in the game at all?


----------

